
New analysis method predicts disruptive solar flares - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-analysis-method-disruptive-solar-flares.html
======
cmehdy
There's a slight difference in wording that can change the mental image of the
title: the report is titled "A physics-based method that can predict imminent
large solar flares"[0]. So this is a method designed to predict imminent large
solar flares that has been validated on eleven years' worth of data.

I'm not a native English speaker so my perception is likely very biased, but
the "can" implies less click-bait-y stuff than the current title.

I can't judge the method or the validity of the research, but it sounds like a
potentially useful tool to develop, even for humans specifically, given the
potentially devastating impact of solar flares hitting our planet.

[0]
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6503/587](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6503/587)

